# the BNP



## salmirza (Aug 25, 2008)

"I've never understood why so many men have allowed themselves to be brainwashed by the feminazi myth machine into believing that rape is such a serious crime ... Rape is simply sex. Women enjoy sex, so rape cannot be such a terrible physical ordeal.

Nick Eriksen BNP

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/standard-mayor/article-23470426-details/Women+more+troubled+by+bag+theft+than+rape,+BNP+candidate+claims/article.do

The British National Party likes to hide its true nature behind lots of policies that many people agree with. It's true that many of the big parties are failing but there's a horrible truth at the heart of the BNP. The BNP is a racist party that wants to build an All White Britain. Here's a key quote from the BNP leader Nick Griffin:

â€œI want to see Britain become the 99 per cent genetically white country she was just eleven years before I was born, and I want to die knowing that I have helped to set her on a course whereby her future genetic makeup will one day not even resemble that of January 1948, but that of July 1914. Nothing will ever turn me from working towards that final vision.â€

The BNP wants to deport non-whites from Britain. First voluntarily, it says, but it would soon create a climate of fear for all people of a different skin colour. There's nothing British about that.

much as I hate the existing parties Ill go with WC Fields on this one who said;

"Hell, I never vote for anybody, I always vote against."


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

a very wise quote from W C Fields - which until reading it, I did not realise, it's actually what I have done in the past.

These days I do not vote at all - as basically, even the policies that I can agreed with with certain parties are then ruined by many other factors - the main one being (as we all know) the majority of M.P's in real power are in it for themselves and not the good of the country - the latest claiming scandals as highlighted that in a major way...and finally it's something they are now getting nailed for and are unable to justify talking their way out of - which is basically, all they do when they get collared for being naughty!.

I wonder how Nick Eriksen would feel if a gang of "non British" men bum raped him - after all it's just sex, so he must enjoy it, right????? (what a knob head) :angry: .


----------



## davy (Apr 21, 2008)

was this the same douche bag who said something about prefering his kids to grow up in nazi germany rather than hull or something?


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, BNP want to deport my wife and child, I don't think I'll be voting for them.

I loved Billy Bragg covering 'All You Fascists Are Bound To Lose' when BNP lost their last seat a couple of years ago.


----------



## not the face!! (Apr 4, 2008)

yeah f**k the bnp i like a few of their policies but most are shit!! well if rapes not a serious crime id love to see him after he's been raped (obviously by a man) and ask if he'll be phoning the police i bet he soon changes his mind....**********


----------



## TitanMMA (May 25, 2009)

They want to deport your wife and child??! That is absolutely disgusting! I'm routing for you man!


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

It's a load of bullshit. It's not just non-whites British people who are at the butt of their policies. White people who's generation extends to places like Ireland, Australia, America, New Zealand, etc, are also going to get deported if the BNP have their way.

It's absolutely disgraceful. Last time I checked, Australians AND Americans are decendants of British people. I was born in Britain, my parents were born in Britain, but I have family that extends to Japan and South Asia, therefore I'm not British. Using their logic, my kids, grandkids, or even great-grandchildren can never be classified as proper British citizens.

Someone needs to give them a history lesson or two.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Yep the bnp are rather silly are they not. But beware, they will creep up on society if we are not carefull. Dont except scape goats.

Dont be fooled that they are the answer in any way shape or form.

Every single person in this country should use their vote . Even if is just to spoil it. It is still counted.

In reality apathy is the enemy not the bnp. They are just evil opportunists.

Bloody hell that was serious. You aint gonna hear anything sensible from me for a week now.


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

To lighten the mood -

http://shoutybear.files.wordpress.com/2008/07/hoff.gif


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

This is the same party that says they love British but neglect the fact that it was only after the ice age that people from around the world came to live in the uk. So most folks ancestory could be traced so far back that they have immigrant roots.

They also praise everything British despite using an alphabet that is from greek/latin origin.

And the English language has German roots.

If we're to move forward as a human race, we need to realise that although every race has bad people, we are all people and there are more good ones. We can all learn from one another and move forward


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

yes, we are all vikings at heart ...at least now I can be called Thor and sound solid.

Temeura - :laugh::laugh::laugh: - I agree, it's getting deep now and I can't handle all this seriousness.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Temeura - No fair, I was gonna change my display pic to Dong Hyun Kim! =(


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

Kim Dong Hyun is the best 1 round fighter ever. He always dominates everyone in the 1st round and then slows right down in the 2nd and 3rd.

My wife is Korean, so I have a south spot for Korean fighters.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

temeura said:


> Kim Dong Hyun is the best 1 round fighter ever. He always dominates everyone in the 1st round and then slows right down in the 2nd and 3rd.


Trudat.


----------



## number-one (May 27, 2009)

TitanMMA said:


> They want to deport your wife and child??! That is absolutely disgusting! I'm routing for you man!


me 2


----------



## salmirza (Aug 25, 2008)

would you fight a nazi?

we learn from both losses and wins and respect everyone or anyone who steps on the mat/ ring/ cage etc

howwever if i knew someone was in the BNP/ or a nazi i would niether coach train or fight them (regardless of whether i could kick the s**t out of them)

ie this guy (im not saying i cud kick the s out of him but i know a few people who could!)

http://www.sherdog.net/forums/f61/melvin-costa-nazi-fighter-speaks-663523/


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Who is the fighter that has a swastika on his stomach ?


----------



## Gallus (Jun 2, 2009)

salmirza said:


> would you fight a nazi?
> 
> we learn from both losses and wins and respect everyone or anyone who steps on the mat/ ring/ cage etc
> 
> ...


Why wouldnt you coach them if they were in the BNP?


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Ive read the artical, its interesting thats for sure.

I used to be a member of the anti natzi league. In my younger less wise days...eh hem...i would have said that the guy should be banned from everything and every where. But now im a little older, i understand that people should always in my view be allowed to say almost anything they want. Others then can challenge their oppinions and maybe possitively influence their oppinion .

Take a look at all of the previous U.S presidents( prior to Obama). They refused to talk to just about every person that didnt agree with them. Where did it get them..well we know the answer to that.

The guy had a point about what he said about Malcom X. He was an out and out racist. He believed in his early incarnation as an activist that white people were devils. He did however completely change his mind after he fell out with his leader The Right Honourable Elijah Mohammed, and then travelled to Mecca. He came to understand that the true meaning of Islam, is that every one is equal( thats my understanding of Islam any hoo).

I now have a mate that is an racsist. I cant change the fact that i like the guy. My best mate, whom i love like my brother is black.

Live and let live. In my oppinion, this should apply to biggots, the racsists, the facsists as well the more saintly flesh and blood on this dot of life called earth.

I also think the dude is bonkers. What was he thinking havin that tat on his chest. The firkin nob. Lock him up now.

Thats my democratic freedom of speach done. :baffled:


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

I personally reckon it was done in prison so he could get in a gang and have protection - I do not think he said much so a)he did not slip up and B)as he probably does not have a massive I.Q about politics so stick to the basic answers to avoid offending - as the guy cannot make himself an outcast (which is hard to do with that tat) as he needs to make a living - which means he needs to fight.

I would only refuse to teach someone if they had a general bad attitude i.e bully/thug...a code of conduct is understud in any gym/dojo karate/boxing/general MMA and people with a bad attitude who wanna hurt people normally stand out like a sore thumb after 30 mins or a couple of lessons and so get banned from the local gyms.

Personally getting to see him get beat up or not?? by a black fighter etc etc does not interest me in the slightest (as mentioned on the other forum) basically, it's about styles, tactics and general sports that interests me.


----------



## salmirza (Aug 25, 2008)

aint got a major problem with someone being an ex nazi forgive and forget is wat i say

but if u keep justifying it well thats another matter, im in favour of free speech i hate labour tories lib dems etc, i hate some of the sexist attitudes some of the guys i train with come out with and yes i got some friends with racist attitudes but thats different form someone whos joined an organisation which thinks hitlers germany was an ace place to live in, so i draw the line with nazis.

"In 2006, the party's deputy chairman Scott McLean was shown on the TV documentary "Nazi Hate Rock"[45] making Hitler salutes at a white-supremacist cross-burning ceremony where intensely racist songs were sung and jokes made about Auschwitz.[46]"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_National_Party

what the hell am i gonna debate with them about? whether they wanna kick my teeth out or would i prefer broken bones?

if someone was an ex rapist kiddy fiddler (which some of the leading members of the BNP are http://www.nothingbritish.com/theres_nothing_british_ab/2009/05/the-bnp-members-with-criminal-connections.html) etc and was proud of the fact; would i wanna be associated with them or coach them?

The world is a dangerous place to live; not because of the people who are evil, but because of the people who don't do anything about it.

Albert Einstein


----------

